# The Blacklist Season 2



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

When was Keen's mystery room introduced? We have seen her sitting outside it a few times but did they show her discovering it? I can not remember.



Spoiler



Previews say it will be explained next week


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, they showed her finding it.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Yes, they showed her finding it.


I must have missed it. I was scouring the net for episode recaps that have details and found one that kept talking about "What's in the room?" And for the life of me I could not remember seeing it. So we're not talking about the hotel room she was holed up in? Was this like some kind of hidden room? She's not in her house anymore, right? I'm assuming it's not in the warehouse that "Tom" kept because, surely, that would have been taken over by the FBI.

I really like this show but I'm finding it hard to follow, sometimes. Maybe I should stop trying to watch it on 4 hours' sleep.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

So, what are the theories? Do we all assume "Jennifer" is Red and Naomi's daughter? I can't think of a reason not to, except for Naomi repeatedly referring to her as "my daughter". Interestingly, there was a character named "Jennifer" who appeared in the pilot episode, only to never be seen again -- she was the agent who was in on the initial interrogation. But it's not likely tat she is Naomi/Red's daughter (not unless she was adopted). Probably just an unfortunate coincidence with names.

Red has scars on his back, presumably from the fire. We are certainly led to believe that Red was the one who saved Lizzie, and therefore the person she _thinks_ is her real father. DNA test would certainly have been done by now, but there was that one case-of-the-week about a guy who alters DNA (well, sort of).


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I too have lost track of how she came to find "the room" so if anyone cares to enlighten some of, feel free to do so.

p.s. Shouldn't threads that are dealing with one particular episode of a show have at least the shows name, title, date, or at least a majority of that?? Just saying "Blacklist" doesn't cut it in my opinion...way too vague.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I too have lost track of how she came to find "the room" so if anyone cares to enlighten some of, feel free to do so.
> 
> p.s. Shouldn't threads that are dealing with one particular episode of a show have at least the shows name, title, date, or at least a majority of that?? Just saying "Blacklist" doesn't cut it in my opinion...way too vague.


Agree.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The OP could request that the moderator change the title of the thread to "The Blacklist" Season 2. Then people would not need to use spoiler tags for anything up to the current episode.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry if the thread title is too generic. There have been no threads about the Blacklist all season so there should not be any confusion.

Can someone say which episode the mystery room first appeared?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

sfenton said:


> Sorry if the thread title is too generic. There have been no threads about the Blacklist all season so there should not be any confusion.


Wrong. Of course there is confusion. First of all, you wrote "Blacklist", not "The Blacklist". Second, even if you wrote "The Blacklist", then it could be a problem in the future when people try to do searches to find past discussion about the show.

Most importantly, the rules are that no spoilers can appear in the thread in clear text unless a specific episode or season is referenced. So people would have to put everything in spoiler tags if they wanted to use this thread, or they would be breaking the forum rules.

Just ask the moderator to change the subject to:

"The Blacklist" Season 2

and then you are covered for anything that happened in any episode up to and including the most recent Season 2 episode.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't the room her hubby's old hideout? And I'm pretty sure it's quite obvious what will be revealed next week



Spoiler



like I said in the episode he "died", he's still alive


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

wprager said:


> I must have missed it. I was scouring the net for episode recaps that have details and found one that kept talking about "What's in the room?" And for the life of me I could not remember seeing it. So we're not talking about the hotel room she was holed up in? Was this like some kind of hidden room? She's not in her house anymore, right? I'm assuming it's not in the warehouse that "Tom" kept because, surely, that would have been taken over by the FBI.
> 
> I really like this show but I'm finding it hard to follow, sometimes. Maybe I should stop trying to watch it on 4 hours' sleep.


I'm pretty sure it is Tom's warehouse as that's the only thing that makes any "sense".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Most importantly, the rules are that no spoilers can appear in the thread in clear text unless a specific episode or season is referenced.


Actually, the rules don't allow for season threads. So I guess technically, all season threads are violations of the rules, and everybody who posts in them should be banned, since following the rules to the absolute letter is so important...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, the rules don't allow for season threads.


If you go by the written rules, actually it would be permissible to have a season thread if you put the word "spoilers" in the subject line.

But you are right that there is no specific mention of season threads in the rules. Still, it is generally accepted that the rules allow season threads.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, the rules don't allow for season threads. So I guess technically, all season threads are violations of the rules, and everybody who posts in them should be banned, since following the rules to the absolute letter is so important...


Everything not explicitly permitted is forbidden? Where have I come across that before?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Everything not explicitly permitted is forbidden? Where have I come across that before?


UCMJ.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

What was the significance of the key that Red picked up at the end of the episode?

Were we supposed to know what that was about?


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't recall seeing Liz find the room either. We saw her looking at it during the episode last week, but I got the impression she had already established it earlier.

In _Monarch Douglas Bank_, Red mentioned thinking Liz had a secret source of information. The person behind that door is probably that source. My guess is that it's Tom, hence the foreshadowing question last week regarding what she would do if she found him.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

IDSmoker said:


> What was the significance of the key that Red picked up at the end of the episode?
> 
> Were we supposed to know what that was about?


Not that I'm aware of. I think it is a "to be revealed" kind of thing.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

frombhto323 said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I think it is a "to be revealed" kind of thing.


I think that must be the case. Anyway, I don't remember anything mentioned previously about such a key.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> I don't recall seeing Liz find the room either. We saw her looking at it during the episode last week, but I got the impression she had already established it earlier.
> 
> In _Monarch Douglas Bank_, Red mentioned thinking Liz had a secret source of information. The person behind that door is probably that source. My guess is that it's Tom, hence the foreshadowing question last week regarding what she would do if she found him.


I think it is Liz's secret dungeon. I don't think they have shown it before the last episode. It could have been Tom's at one point, but I doubt it. It would not be smart to use one of Tom's old places for Liz's secret usage, in case he had associates that might come around.

And I agree that it is likely she has Tom imprisoned there. Last episode she told the shrink that she would like to chain Tom up and make him tell her all his secrets.

But if it is Tom, I do not understand the scene this episode with the guy coming out and Liz asking if she can go in. Why would she be asking someone if she can go in to see Tom who she is secretly holding prisoner? Why not just go in? I suppose it could be some medical issue, or maybe some form of psychological torture that is going on, but that seems a stretch.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

brianric said:


> UCMJ.


Well, yes. But I was thinking of the definition of tyranny.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> I don't recall seeing Liz find the room either. We saw her looking at it during the episode last week, but I got the impression she had already established it earlier.


Yes, pretty sure she had established it earlier.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Well, yes. But I was thinking of the definition of tyranny.


So was I. I should of referred to Article 134, the General Article. If the military can't get you on the other 145 Articles plus 12 Sub-articles, there was always the catch all.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Even more than the key I wonder what exactly Red meant when he asked if Pepper hadn't told Beck... what would she have told him? That she was working for Red? It seemed like more than that, plus Red didn't take her with him and she was killed by Beck (murder/suicide?) which doesn't seem like Red. That whole scene was odd. I can only assume we might learn more about it later?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Even more than the key I wonder what exactly Red meant when he asked if Pepper hadn't told Beck... what would she have told him? That she was working for Red? It seemed like more than that, plus Red didn't take her with him and she was killed by Beck (murder/suicide?) which doesn't seem like Red. That whole scene was odd. I can only assume we might learn more about it later?


^^ this! So confusing .... which made me like this episode more than any I have in a very long time. In fact, I think this may have been the first episode ever where I thought maybe this acress really isn't the worst possible choice to play the character of Elizabeth Keene.

Color me intrigued. And I LOVED the concept of Reddington sitting in some DMV-like setting where he actually ~waits his turn!!~ cracked me up!

tta


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

And now look at where this will go.



Spoiler



Hi Tom!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Slowly catching up. Just watched last week's episode. Creepy, reminded me of Millennium. So exactly what happened? Did she have someone guarding him and he got overpowered or what? And how was it that he didn't get away?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Whoa, didn't see that coming. This isn't a spoiler of your seen the latest episode but just in case:


Spoiler



The girl Red has been following, who owns the food truck, isn't his daughter she's Berlin's daughter! This means that Lizzie bring Red's daughter is back as a possibility.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> Whoa, didn't see that coming. This isn't a spoiler of your seen the latest episode but just in case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I saw that coming down Broadway with horns and giant balloons.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

busyba said:


> I saw that coming down Broadway with horns and giant balloons.


Well, I saw it coming through a 5-meter telescope it was so far away when first spotted!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not spoilerizing... this is conversation about last week's episode on a season thread.

I didn't realize it until this episode; it was clear when Red kidnapped her that she was not his (Red's) daughter because that makes no sense. Also during that conversation before she was drugged she seemed like she knew a lot more about her father than Red's daughter would know about Red, based on what the mother said.

But I was definitely surprised when I figured it out...!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

When she was having the conversation with Red I realized she was not his daughter -- clearly she knew enough about her father to make it obvious that she was not a child when she ran away; she would know what Red looked/sounded like. But I had no idea that she was *Berlin's* daughter.

OK, you smart asses, if you figured it all out so quickly and so long ago, surely you also had explanations for the following:

- a guy like Berlin, with all his resources, surely would have done DNA analysis on the parts he received in the mail and would have known if they were really his daughter -- that's the biggest reason why I didn't think his daughter was alive
- whose parts were those? and who sent them?
- if not his daughter, who is the one referred to by his ex as "my daughter"? did Red's ex have an affair with Berlin or is there yet another "missing" girl?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wprager said:


> - if not his daughter, who is the one referred to by his ex as "my daughter"? did Red's ex have an affair with Berlin or is there yet another "missing" girl?


That was a misdirection. We were meant to think that Red was going after his ex's (and Red's?) daughter, when he was actually going after Berlin's.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> - a guy like Berlin, with all his resources, surely would have done DNA analysis on the parts he received in the mail and would have known if they were really his daughter -- that's the biggest reason why I didn't think his daughter was alive


He was a prisoner in some gulag (in Russia?) when he got the body parts. He didn't have any resources at that time.

There's nothing to indicate that he was able to keep any of the parts until such time that he had escaped and had the resources to test them.



> - whose parts were those? and who sent them?


Now now.... spoilers. 



> - if not his daughter, who is the one referred to by his ex as "my daughter"? did Red's ex have an affair with Berlin or is there yet another "missing" girl?


The one referred to by Red's ex was in all likelihood her and Red's daughter. That just turned out to have nothing to do with this other girl.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

So there is a third girl, then.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> So there is a third girl, then.


As far as I know, there are two daughters, Berlin's and Red's. I have no idea who this third girl that you are referring to is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> As far as I know, there are two daughters, Berlin's and Red's. I have no idea who this third girl that you are referring to is.


The spare parts donor?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The spare parts donor?


Red's ex refers to "my daughter" and neither Lizzie nor food-truck girl qualify. So that's three.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

So in the context of this conversation, the "third girl" is Lizzie. The spare parts donor may be a fourth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WO312 said:


> So in the context of this conversation, the "third girl" is Lizzie. The spare parts donor may be a fourth.


Unless Lizzie is Red's daughter...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unless Lizzie is Red's daughter...


Which she is not, unless you assume the writers on this show are complete no-talent hacks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Which she is not, unless you assume the writers on this show are complete no-talent hacks.


Well, you keep saying that. But there has not been a shred of in-story evidence that she is NOT his daughter, so it has to remain a very open question.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But there has not been a shred of in-story evidence that she is NOT his daughter...


Except, of course, for Red's solemn word that he never lies to Liz and that he told her he is not her father.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Even if Lizzie is Red's daughter, there's still another girl out there since Red's Ex was talking to Red about a different daughter.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think a more interesting question than Liz's paternity is who was Tom working for when he was ordered to get close to Liz, and what was the goal of his infiltration?

It seems odd that we have not seen Liz questioning Tom more about those sorts of things.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I think a more interesting question than Liz's paternity is who was Tom working for when he was ordered to get close to Liz, and what was the goal of his infiltration?
> 
> It seems odd that we have not seen Liz questioning Tom more about those sorts of things.


We already know Tom was working for Berlin.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

morac said:


> We already know Tom was working for Berlin.


Do we? Did Berlin ever mention Tom? Did Liz or Red find any evidence linking Tom to Berlin? Tom has lied numerous times, so I would not put much trust in anything he said.

And you ignored the more important question -- what was the goal of Tom's mission with Liz? If Berlin did send him, then why? Did Berlin suspect Liz was Red's daughter? Did Berlin think Red cared greatly about Liz? If so, why send Tom on a multiple year mission to pretend to be her husband? Why not just kidnap her and then send pieces back to Red?

ETA: Just watched tonight's episode. So we have apparent confirmation that Berlin thought Tom worked for him -- based on their phone conversation. But we still have no explanation of the purpose of Tom's mission with Liz. And now we know that Red and Tom have some sort of history together.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

WO312 said:


> So in the context of this conversation, the "third girl" is Lizzie. The spare parts donor may be a fourth.


Actually, no. We've seen Lizzie and Food Truck Girl (if someone doesn't remind me her name I'll start using FTG). The third one is Red's ex's daughter (RED?)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm really not sure I even understood last night...



Spoiler



So Alan Alda's character was the one who sent the Russian guy (Berlin) after Red, even though Red thought that Alan Alda was helping him find Berlin..

and Red has been in cahoots with Tom all along, even though we didn't know it..

right? Basically, it seemed like there were 3 or 4 180 degree spins in plot last night

Oh, and I definitely looked away for a lot of the Red/Alda discussion, since I knew Alda was going to go "pop" at some point


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

mattack said:


> So Alan Alda's character was the one who sent the Russian guy (Berlin) after Red, even though Red thought that Alan Alda was helping him find Berlin..
> 
> and Red has been in cahoots with Tom all along, even though we didn't know it..


1) Right (but the lie that sent Berlin after Red was many years ago, so technically their recent truce was not violated)

2) Probably not

I do not think Tom was actually working for Red all the time he has been on the Liz mission. Or any of the time. Because if he had been, I would think Red's attempt to kill Tom would have incited Tom to betray Red. But Tom did not tell Liz much of anything about Red's past. So I think that Tom and Red had some history before Tom's mission with Liz (although it seemed like Red did not expect Tom to recognize him when they were outside the hospital of Liz's adoptive father). Tom apparently thinks ill of Red for something in Red's past. Even so, for some reason Tom still will not tell Liz any of Red's sordid past. I'm not sure if there is a good reason for that, or if it is just a plot contrivance.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Just wanted to say that considering I thought the season premiere was a complete flop and forced me to think about an SP cancel, they have successfully pulled me back in and moved Blacklist to the top of my favorites. I will sorely miss it. 

Well done team.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I just binged on this series over the last month or so and have finally caught up. Thanks all for the recommendation. It's definitely in my wheelhouse and it's well done.

It is all very confusing. I'm still in the camp that thinks Liz is Red's daughter. While he says he'd never lie to her, I do think he probably has (or withheld the truth at least).

So Tom was kept on Liz's friend boat? Do we know who he is?

I hate these long breaks! I'd rather they run the series straight through and start the new series in January rather than split it up until Feb!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> So Tom was kept on Liz's friend boat? Do we know who he is?


It was buried in the flashback dialogue; he was a friend/CI of the CIA girl who's throat got slit by Berlin's henchman at the end of last season.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> I'm still in the camp that thinks Liz is Red's daughter. While he says he'd never lie to her, I do think he probably has (or withheld the truth at least).


Your parenthetical does not make sense. Red told her he is not her father. If he is, then he has outright lied to her about something very important to her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Your parenthetical does not make sense. Red told her he is not her father. If he is, then he has outright lied to her about something very important to her.


Depends on what you mean by "father." The only real father she ever knew was not Red...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Depends on what you mean by "father." The only real father she ever knew was not Red...


Do you really think Red's character has been portrayed as someone who would play such juvenile word games with Liz, when he knows how important the question is to Liz? Red knew exactly what she was asking, and even if there is some obtuse interpretation of the question and answer, it would still be a lie in the sense that he was intentionally deceiving her.

Either he lied to her about something very important to her, after vowing never to lie to her, or else he is not her father.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope that's not the last we see of Scottie Thompson. I know that Red gave her a new passport, but with Berlin dead, she should come back...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Depends on what you mean by "father." The only real father she ever knew was not Red...


Exactly. Red said he'd never lie to her, and that's the BIG lie. He lied about never lying to her


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Exactly. Red said he'd never lie to her, and that's the BIG lie. He lied about never lying to her


Or, he was Clintoning his way past it. "I'm not your father. [The man who raised you is. I was just your sperm donor.]"


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or, he was Clintoning his way past it. "I'm not your father. [The man who raised you is. I was just your sperm donor.]"


i always figured the writers left that door open for future seasons.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Reminder that a new ep is on after the Super Bowl. Pad accordingly.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That was some episode after the Super Bowl.

Next episode is this Thursday (the 5th), right?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> That was some episode after the Super Bowl.
> 
> Next episode is this Thursday (the 5th), right?


Yes the next episode is on Thursday.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think there's 2 on Thursday. The one from last night and then a new one.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm normally able to suspend my disbelief about the cavalier attitude that shows like the Blacklist have towards the passage of time, but something about the way it was presented in this latest episode, the conclusion to the two-parter that started after the Super Bowl, really jarred me out of my enjoyment of the show. 

Wasn't there an on-screen caption saying that the hospital the hijacked helicopter landed at was in Juneau, Alaska? 

Then Keen was apparently held somewhere, at least somewhat Washington DC-adjacent, considering the speed with which the FBI people got there from their base, right?

And yet, the newscast that played at the end of the episode said that all of this happened in one day!!!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Somewhere early on in the first season I got the impression that Red's wife and daughter were (supposedly, as far as the outside world knows, at least) killed back just before he "turned to the dark side" (which I still suspect of being the deepest of deep cover ops, so deep that it will reveal whether or not it really is turtles all the way down).

As someone else around here said in a different context, the voices in my head aren't usually that specific.

Anybody else remember anything like that?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Getting a little tired of Keen not suspecting that she has been working with her father. She is smart. By now, she would have checked DNA and put it to bed.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

IDSmoker said:


> I'm normally able to suspend my disbelief about the cavalier attitude that shows like the Blacklist have towards the passage of time, but something about the way it was presented in this latest episode, the conclusion to the two-parter that started after the Super Bowl, really jarred me out of my enjoyment of the show.
> 
> Wasn't there an on-screen caption saying that the hospital the hijacked helicopter landed at was in Juneau, Alaska?
> 
> ...


Yea, that was ridiculous. They showed them leaving the hospital in Alaska, then the waterboarding scene, and then Braxton shows up at the Doctor's house and takes her and her son. No explanation of how they got out of Alaska. I'm close to giving up on this show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one noticing these time jumps and amazing healing powers from surviving an explosion with bloody facial abrasions to suddenly appearing in front of an assembly of bad guys with no marks, and that the bad guys remain quiet whilst being told to notify Red of anything they learn. 

And Liz Keen is the worst cast character, IMO, yet somehow is the linchpin of the longer storyline.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I noticed the jump too. Juneau to Washington DC in like 5 minutes. It got me REALLY confused when the psychiatrist son was kidnapped. I thought she was in Juneau.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Speaking of time - Didn't they dispatch the F-22's from Wright-Patterson to attack the prison? And they got there in 20 minutes! I didn't know the F-22 had warp drive.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Speaking of time - Didn't they dispatch the F-22's from Wright-Patterson to attack the prison? And they got there in 20 minutes! I didn't know the F-22 had warp drive.


Yes, it was installed with the latest firmware update.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I noticed the jump too. Juneau to Washington DC in like 5 minutes. It got me REALLY confused when the psychiatrist son was kidnapped. I thought she was in Juneau.


I'm not sure she wasn't. 



loubob57 said:


> Speaking of time - Didn't they dispatch the F-22's from Wright-Patterson to attack the prison? And they got there in 20 minutes! I didn't know the F-22 had warp drive.


I had initially thought that the prison was off the East Coast so dispatching fighters from Wright-Patterson wasn't totally out of the realm of possibility.

But then they flew to Juneau and I thought for a little bit that the prison was off the Alaskan coast but that made no sense with the flight from Wright-Patterson.

So if the prison was off the East Coast, Braxton flew to all the way to Juneau in a helicopter and then came back to the DC area, why?


I have no idea why the writers put in that whole Juneau side trip.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Is it possible that there's another Juneau?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It did not just say Juneau.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe there's a Juneau, Alaska on the East Coast?

Or maybe they use the Alias Travel Agency?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe there's a Juneau, Alaska on the East Coast?


Complete with snow-capped mountains?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Complete with snow-capped mountains?


It could be near The Bronx...


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

They could have easily dispatched the F-22's from Elmendorf AFB which is in Alaska and actually has F-22's based there. According to Wikipedia there aren't any F-22's based at Wright-Patt.

Does this show employ any technical advisors? I guess not.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> They could have easily dispatched the F-22's from Elmendorf AFB which is in Alaska and actually has F-22's based there. According to Wikipedia there aren't any F-22's based at Wright-Patt.
> 
> Does this show employ any technical advisors? I guess not.


F-22's under the control of the Director of the US National Clandestine Service used for the extra-judicial assassinations of US and foreign citizens aren't listed on Wikipedia.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah, yes. Wikipedia. Your reliable source for top-secret government information.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

While I have no idea what was going on with Juneau, Lizzie was being held in an abandoned warehouse in Anacostia... i.e. in DC. So it's not too much of a stretch how quickly they got there.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Is it possible that there's another Juneau?
> 
> 
> john4200 said:
> ...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe there's a Juneau, Alaska on the East Coast?
> 
> Or maybe they use the Alias Travel Agency?
> 
> ...


Not sure - you do get that is not the real Juneau and Mount Juneau Alaska?

For real Juneau and Mount Juneau Alaska open spoiler tag


Spoiler















Perhaps they used the travel agency that took Coulson to Haiti.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

this one time I was watching a fun escapist show and then I went to tivocommunity and everyone started picking it apart..........


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> Not sure - you do get that is not the real Juneau and Mount Juneau Alaska?
> 
> For real Juneau and Mount Juneau Alaska open spoiler tag
> 
> ...


didn't Coulson "go" to Tahiti?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

milo99 said:


> didn't Coulson "go" to Tahiti?


Yes he did.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

milo99 said:


> didn't Coulson "go" to Tahiti?





pgogborn said:


> Yes he did.


It is a magical place.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pgogborn said:


> Not sure - you do get that is not the real Juneau and Mount Juneau Alaska?


Oh no! Next thing you are going to tell me that Lizzie is not a real-life FBI Agent!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

john4200 said:


> Oh no! Next thing you are going to tell me that Lizzie is not a real-life FBI Agent!


And her name isn't Lizzie at all!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Is no-one watching this show any more? Tom calling Lizzie to say "I'm going away for a little while so just wanted to call and say hi" was just so odd it was perfect. The scene at the end between Lizzie and Red -- loved it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm recording and stay 1-2 weeks behind. It is one of the best scripted shows on NBC , IMO.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe so, however, I wish that they would invest in a little lighting. Every scene doesn't have to be so darn dark. Somebody flip a switch....PLEASE !


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I am still watching... I haven't watched this week's yet though.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Still very much enjoying the show.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

TheSlyBear said:


> Still very much enjoying the show.


I think I misunderstood the show at the beginning, that it was some kind of hard-edged gritty spy thriller kinda thing. And it seemed pretty good at being that and I liked it.

What it is, and probably always was, is an interior stream-of-consciousness free association nightmare about as far removed from linearity or pretense of realism as is possible while still preserving a mass-market audience. And I now like it even more.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

It seems to me like Reddington might be Lizzie's father, though she doesn't realize it. Have I missed something?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Tivo_60 said:


> Maybe so, however, I wish that they would invest in a little lighting. Every scene doesn't have to be so darn dark. Somebody flip a switch....PLEASE !


Damn, I thought it was only me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> It seems to me like Reddington might be Lizzie's father, though she doesn't realize it. Have I missed something?


We've been going back and forth on that. I was convinced of this about halfway through last season, not so sure now, but still leaning toward the possibility. We know he was there when they "killed" her parents when they were going after the Fulcrum.

BTW, was The Fulcrum something that the spies were going after in Chuck as well?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Gotta love the "just in time!" save that wrapped up this weeks episode. Everyone sure seems to be at the right place at the EXACT right time when the worst is about to happen. 

Still enjoying the show, but man, sometimes they really make ya check your brain at the door. Hey rockets that would kill every person in a room magically spares all the main characters!! Shocking!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> BTW, was The Fulcrum something that the spies were going after in Chuck as well?


The main thing that everyone was after for the whole run of the series was "The Intersect".

IIRC, The Fulcrum was one of the bad guy cabals from the later seasons.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think I somehow missed how she seemed to at least grudgingly like him again.. She seemed to be REALLY POed at him for a few episodes (though I honestly don't remember why -- she doesn't know Reddington killed her father, right?)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think she does know... I think Tom told her about Reddington being there when her father died and I think Reddington admitted to doing the deed. I don't think I'm imagining that...

She seems to have thawed to him a bit since he told her to save herself and the boy and leave him. Hard to believe he doesn't care about her at all except for the Fulcrum in that situation. Unless he's just that clever!!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> She seems to have thawed to him a bit since he told her to save herself and the boy and leave him. Hard to believe he doesn't care about her at all except for the Fulcrum in that situation.


Even if that is the case, it is still weird. Is she so needy that when some mysterious older guy -- who has told her he is NOT her father, who has repeatedly and persistently kept key information about her past from her -- appears to want to keep her safe that she just adopts him as her father figure?

I guess I could see that happening with a deeply damaged young woman who has been mistreated her entire life, but Lizzie is an FBI agent with a background in psychology and profiling, and despite a traumatic event in her early childhood, it seemed like she was never abused or seriously mistreated.

And yes, Red did admit to Lizzie that he killed her adoptive father.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Boy, Tom is really committed to this skinhead role!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Watching this week's episode. All this recapping and flashing back is annoying.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> Watching this week's episode. All this recapping and flashing back is annoying.


It was strange...kind of half a clip show.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It would be a good show to watch if you were just jumping in or had missed a lot of episodes.....


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah. It if you haven't it just felt like a clip show mostly, very little story advancement.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> Yeah. It if you haven't it just felt like a clip show mostly, very little story advancement.


Except the story advancement was pretty substantial...the whole "Lizzie: Murderer" storyline went further this week than it has all season up to now. And characters started to address issues that we've been addressing (and sometimes rolling our eyes at the show's unwillingness to engage them) all along, especially Lizzie's paternity. Plus we got some more hints of Red's back-story.

So yeah, pretty substantial episode...when it wasn't clip-showing!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Still enjoying the show, but man, sometimes they really make ya check your brain at the door. Hey rockets that would kill every person in a room magically spares all the main characters!! Shocking!


I have been struggling to check my brain at the door ... but since I've stuck with it this long, I'll give 'em to the end of this season before I decide to give up or check in again next season. The Ron Perlman and later episodes really did it for me as far as ridiculousness in the writing.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

laria said:


> Watching this week's episode. All this recapping and flashing back is annoying.


Agreed, I understand why they're trying to tie everything together but we didn't need that much flashbacks. Still think the judge is not a judge.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think he probably is a judge but has another agenda.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> I think he probably is a judge but has another agenda.


Well, clearly he's a judge, since he's the one presiding over the case. I don't understand the argument that he's not a judge.

But yes, he's up to something. I think the questions are who has him in their pocket, and what happens when Red starts applying the leverage he has over him (since Red has leverage over everybody, or at least can get it).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

They mentioned in the episode that he was a huge advocate for Government transparency. Not sure whether you would call that an agenda or not.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Tivo_60 said:


> Maybe so, however, I wish that they would invest in a little lighting. Every scene doesn't have to be so darn dark. Somebody flip a switch....PLEASE !


Two more here, just too dark, too loud, just not entertaining for us.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, clearly he's a judge, since he's the one presiding over the case. I don't understand the argument that he's not a judge.
> 
> But yes, he's up to something. I think the questions are who has him in their pocket, and what happens when Red starts applying the leverage he has over him (since Red has leverage over everybody, or at least can get it).


He's not a judge.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rifleman69 said:


> He's not a judge.


How is he possibly not a judge?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How is he possibly not a judge?


With this show? He could have killed or kidnapped the real judge and taken his place. Or something equally crazy.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How is he possibly not a judge?


Who actually switched the courtroom (supposedly)?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wil said:


> Who actually switched the courtroom (supposedly)?


And who is known by the other participants?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And who is known by the other participants?


Changed his DNA and had a face transplant, obviously.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And who is known by the other participants?


I only remember one person referring to previous knowledge of that judge, and she _might_ have been referring to reputation. I may be remembering wrong.

In my question, "who" doesn't refer to the judge (or that person) BTW. I'm asking, open ended, "Who changed the courtroom?" That's one of those unnecessary details that frequently turn out to be significant, what got me to thinking about this whole court operation.

Is the judge, whether or not he is the real judge, one of the child prodigies?

Is the 5th floor (or whatever floor they moved to) really purgatory?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

What do you think the odds are of a judge knowing who is on the FBI most wanted list? I'd say close to a million to one. 

But it's all a setup for Red to get her off so that he can sit in the car and have her return the 'thank you'.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

midas said:


> What do you think the odds are of a judge knowing who is on the FBI most wanted list? I'd say close to a million to one.


the most wanted list is pretty public, and considering the news reports of his "capture" noting him as being at the top of said list, I don't think this was a clue or some kind of ruse.

so in this Blacklist universe, i think odd are closer to even.

off topic - by the way, i'm still waiting for you to cite your source in the NFL season thread for where you heard Skins are rumored to be looking to trade up to #2. haven't been able to find this anywhere and you got me worried.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

milo99 said:


> off topic - by the way, i'm still waiting for you to cite your source in the NFL season thread for where you heard Skins are rumored to be looking to trade up to #2. haven't been able to find this anywhere and you got me worried.


A guy I follow on twitter. Look at all the other NFL rumors I posted in that thread. I think only 1 of them turned out to be wrong. So yea, I'd be worried. the handle is @incarceratedbob.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How is he possibly not a judge?


We'll just have to wait until Thursday now won't we?

Sincerely,

Common Sense


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

rifleman69 said:


> Common Sense


That has no place in a thread about _The Blacklist_.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was strange...kind of half a clip show.


I agree that it was somewhat strange.. But it wasn't *really* a clip show since the actual clips were ridiculously short..

It was *sort* of like the "try to get new viewers in" recap episodes they seem to do every season for "Once upon a Time".. BUT.. This episode of "The Blacklist" was SO packed with stuff (that's a good thing), that I really think that someone who started with this would in no way be able to follow it all.

So it was more of a memory refresher for those who have been watching it. I should feel "cheated" that it was "sort of" a rerun.. But I wasn't.. a *lot* has happened so far!

Oh, about the judge.. Another recent case of "I know that guy and can't figure out what I know him from". Finally looked him up. He was the boss on "Cold Case".


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Tivo_60 said:


> Maybe so, however, I wish that they would invest in a little lighting. Every scene doesn't have to be so darn dark. Somebody flip a switch....PLEASE !


THIS!!!

And there are times Gotham and a couple other shows could use a few more incandescents instead of those curly bulbs as well.


----------

